# Today in the Fishroom ~ 05/17/08 P breidohri & P. zonatu



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Tail end of a really pretty fish...P zonatus:










Front end:










Male p. breidohri. I just don't get tired of photographing this fish.



















The female P. breidohri. I don't get to photograph her often. Check out the red eye.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

They look good! the little female looks great! Her eye is cool looking, too!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice could we see a tank shot???


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I haven't taken any shots of the tank. I rarely do. They are the only two occupants of a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

o that would be point less then put the back ground of the fish are so nice with all the plants


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I love the whole Vieja (or ex Vieja) family. On every single species you get a huge assortment of colors all in 1 fish.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

real or fake plants in those tanks?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

100% fake...in all my tanks. I buy them all at Michaels Arts & Craft store. They look good though, huh?


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Of course they look good. You take photos of them, don't you? :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*Aquamojo* - Great pics as always ... was giving some thoughts to all the requests you get for tank shots. At first it made sense to me not to, I mean the last thing I want to see is a bunch of tanks based off your unique style. But something new came to me probably before I am fully awake this morning and the coffee hasn't kicked in yet ...

Some of the fish you keep aren't known for strong pair bonds, indeed lots of people need target fish to keep the pair bond firm. You obviously don't, and I'm thinking how the tanks are aquascaped might be part of the answer to that. Thus a tanks shot would be vaulable for that reason ... though I'm still worried about seeing a bunch of imitation tanks if you ever do tank shot.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I think aquascaping has a lot to do with it. Lots of decorations for different hiding places also I think Mo has been in the hobby for so long and probably spends a good amount of time with his fish that he can tell if they are compatable or not. Also using sometimes dividers with holes were only the small female can fit through to get to her own safe side. The divider is just not part of the picture but it might still be in the tank. 
BTW I have been looking and Mo's pictures for years and he is hands down the King of using the most random things as decoration for his tanks. A big engraved award given by the company for selling a certain amount of $$$ worth comes to mind or various mugs.....


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Reiner said:


> I think aquascaping has a lot to do with it. Lots of decorations for different hiding places also I think Mo has been in the hobby for so long and probably spends a good amount of time with his fish that he can tell if they are compatable or not. Also using sometimes dividers with holes were only the small female can fit through to get to her own safe side. The divider is just not part of the picture but it might still be in the tank.
> BTW I have been looking and Mo's pictures for years and he is hands down the King of using the most random things as decoration for his tanks. A big engraved award given by the company for selling a certain amount of $$$ worth comes to mind or various mugs.....


I laughed when I read your coment about the various things I put in the tank. I currently have a pair of Managuense in the pond that have all of their fry inside of a very large ceramic cream dispenser in the shape of a female breast. You can imagine where the cream is poured.

I will make an attempt at getting some tank shots. The real challenge with that is the way I light the tank. The flash is set to form a "sweet spot" in the tank. If I backed up a bit the rest of the tank would be in shadow....but let me give it a whack and see what I can come up with.


----------

